# Current Listening Vol IV



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Right nw im lisening to* Dufay split cd whit Gilles Binchois,* ahh those franco-flemish godz!! im speechless, than after this im liisening to *Palestrina Missa papae marcelli *and give it another chance since i only had a naxos version,i might hails more Palestrina whit this version, just like his work from Brabant Ensemble and King Singer's, irest my case... have a nice day or night depend on were you are on the panet dear TC users, and friends, please stay tune take care and join my groups or add me has a friend if you feel me, think im cool whatever..
> 
> :tiphat:


----------

